# Esterone Sulfate test results



## pippythepony (Aug 11, 2017)

My mini that I got from a friend who scooped her up at an auction IS pregnant after all. The esterone sulfate test came back with her levels st 80 ng/ml. I have tried searching as to how this could correlate to a possible due date. My friend got her from the auction in Jan so she got pregnant before that ....
Anyone have an experiences to share?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Below 5ng/ml 1st month or not pregnant. 8-12ng/ml pregnant before 70 days. It peaks about day 210 and then sharply declines until birth. 

I found this in a study but it would have to be converted....
1) The serum concentration of E1 remained below 40 pg/m_l_ from Day 0 to Day 75, then increased to 190.5 (158.7222.2) pg/m_l_ at Day 120 and sharply up to the average value of 3682.2 (2582.05744.0) pg/m_l_ at Day 210, and the high levels continued for about a month. It then declined sharply towards 107.9 pg/m_l_ at Day 300, with a fluctuation at around Day 255 to 270.


----------



## pippythepony (Aug 11, 2017)

Pg/ml is different than ng/ml I'm assuming....but if they were similar this would mean she is on the decline after it has peaked bc she was bred prior to mid Jan.


----------

